# アラびいき



## nn.om

Hi. Sorry if it's a weird question.  

I found that word (アラびいき） in a Japanese website about Arab cultures and I wonder if it's a real word. Haha. My Japanese is still not good. Honestly I thought that 'iiki' is a suffix here. The word sounds weird! Can someone explain what is going on in that word and what it means exactly?


----------



## nn.om

Sorry I think I got it  Ara is supposed to mean Allah right? I thought it's 'Arab'


----------



## Flaminius

Please show us where you saw the word.  It's necessary for ALL questions to have enough context explained.  It is all the more so for a question about neologism like yours.


----------



## nn.om

So I can post the link of the website here?


----------



## Flaminius

Of course.  First, quote up to four sentences.  URL is mandatory for indicating the source.  If quoting is not sufficient for establishing the context, paraphrase or summarise the text.


----------



## nn.om

I found it in a website about Arab/Islamic cultures. 

Edit: It's a blog. Sorry. 


> *アラびいき*
> 
> *アラブ文化交流エッセイ漫画ブログ！（毎週・日曜日更新中！）*


----------



## blutorange2

アラ(ブ) 贔屓
Strange, that was the first thing that came to my mind when I entered this topic...


----------



## nn.om

Is it Arab or Allah?!


----------



## blutorange2

http://arabiiki.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/ said:
			
		

> 日本語でアラビア語とアラビア書道を習う仲でアラブびいきな人々との交流話をチュッシンとした漫画日記ブログです


The ブ is gets cut off so that it sounds better. If anything, there's some pun involved...


----------



## kenmore

アラ should mean Arab in this case.
Most of Japanese think they are not religious and tend to avoid that kind of topic.
So I don't think the author wants to add any implication of religion to the title.

The word is abbreviation of アラブ 贔屓 (arabu - hiiki)。  
This is 'invented' word rather than common word.
There is a word 粗挽き（あらびき）which means coarsely ground. It sometimes mean not being done well.
So I think the author is trying to add some funny nuance to the word


----------



## nn.om

I see. Thank you very much everyone


----------



## Flaminius

Here is the explanation by the blog author herself (the fourth and the last cartoon).
http://arabiiki.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/cat32127728/index.html


----------

